# Got a new pellet gun



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

So I have a few stray cats that decided to make scratching posts out of my new Tempress boat seats. That pissed me off. Then to top it all off, I opened my back hatch on my new CR-V last week to put in my suitcase for Christmas vacation, went in the house to get my luggage, and when I came back out, the cat was in my honda. As soon as the little turd seen me, it jumped over the back seat and proceeded to spaz out like a screaming banshee in the interior. No windows were open, so it just jumped into the glass repetitively, scrtatching my leather in the process. That pissed me off worse. 

This little episode later ended up with me lashing out at bassboy in another post....Sorry bassboy  

So I called animal control,looking for a more humane method than my 410, and they said I had to trap the cats and bring them in. I call BS. Resorted to the shotgun, but then thought about the crime rate in Memphis and how shooting a shotgun in city limits probably wouldnt go over to well with the Boys in Blue. So I found my solution.

Went down to bass pro and picked up a Gamo Big Cat 1200. Thought the name was appropriate :LOL2: This thing is a beast... 1200 feet per second, and I was getting quarter sized groups at 20 yards. With the military discount it was less than $120 out the door. Sure beats my old daisy pump. Sorry to all the cat lovers in advance....

Any of you guys ever dabbled in the world of high powered pellet guns?

I google imaged the pic..


----------



## russ010 (Dec 27, 2010)

here kitty, kitty, kitty... hahaha :twisted:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice gun.. I have been wanting one for a long time...for unwanted guests at the birdfeeders...as for cats ..all I will say is be carefull....I would think there are laws against shooting cats .. 

Outdoorsman


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 27, 2010)

We had a neighbor who let their big tom cat roam around the neighborhood kicking ass on all the other cats. Our cat never laves our backyard but once got beat up by this tom on one of his neighborhood cruises. After three trips to the vet and $900 later I decided to take matters into my own hands. A raccoon trap and a can of tuna later and the big tom was mine. After a brief (and unsuccessful) swimming lesson the problem was solved. You can argue it's not the cat's fault but if you can't find the cause (rude neighbors) then you eliminate the symptoms. Cat (pet) lovers take care of their animals and don't subject the neighborhood to bullying animals or steamers in other people's yards. Love your animals? Then take care of them or others will do it for you...


----------



## jixer (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice gun, when I was a kid I had a pump that if I recall was pretty close to 800-1000fps, that thing was a bb gun but it had alot of power, at point blank it would shoot into the top of a commercial can of syrup and peaches and dent the bottomside. Nowdays pests are dispached with my .17 HMR (not in town of course), 2500 fps, shoots quater size groups at 150 yds, and sounds like a blackcat. 
I would be sure your careful, I would hate to get cruelty toward animals or something silly, over a pest control matter.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the warnings guys. Ive already got the green light from the immediate neighbors, as they have the same problems. I have a 95 year old lady that lives next door and she absolutely hates them. They hide and sleep in her carport and scare her when she comes outside. Id hate for her to trip and fall because of one of them, or even worse, have a heart attack. They have become a real problem in the neighborhood with getting into trash too. To be honest, the only thing Im pondering now is a taking a head shot or should I aim for some arteries... The pellets will go straight through(in and out) a squirrel. I guess it all depends on the size of the cat...


----------



## russ010 (Dec 27, 2010)

head shot... better to kill it and get rid of it immediately. Leave no evidence....


----------



## poolie (Dec 27, 2010)

russ010 said:


> head shot... better to kill it and get rid of it immediately. Leave no evidence....



+1


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

russ010 said:


> head shot... better to kill it and get rid of it immediately. Leave no evidence....



I like your attitude Russ, but you seem all too familiar with a situation like this... :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a warning about shooting cats. Shooting a cat is not like shooting squirrels or rabbits. They seem to have nerves that kick in when shot and start flopping/jumping around like crazy. Do not shoot them if they are in something you do not want blood and scratches all over. The best thing is to get them in a cage first. That will contain the mess to a minimum. BTW I am a cat lover, honest.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

KMixson said:


> This is a warning about shooting cats. Shooting a cat is not like shooting squirrels or rabbits. They seem to have nerves that kick in when shot and start flopping/jumping around like crazy. Do not shoot them if they are in something you do not want blood and scratches all over. The best thing is to get them in a cage first. That will contain the mess to a minimum. BTW I am a cat lover, honest.



:LMFAO: Im a cat lover too, but Id shoot my girlfriend with a pellet gun if she jacked up my boat seats.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 27, 2010)

SSS. Shoot, shovel, shut up. :lol: 

My Benjamin Sheridan is enough for squirrels, and coons and possums if you're close enough to get a pellet in their brain. I hear cats can perform some acrobatics if your first shot isn't in their ear hole.

This possum took about 5 pellets from 30 yards before he climbed down the tree. I had to track him to a creek, hence the mud. A Gamo would be nice if I had the change to drop on a pellet gun.


----------



## bill (Dec 27, 2010)

I have one just like yours. Have used it to hunt squirrels and cardinal catchers.Just trying to keep cat lovers at bay.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 27, 2010)

one shot, one kill, make it count, LOL. Don't blame you for being whizzed off. good hunting.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2010)

KMixson said:


> This is a warning about shooting cats. Shooting a cat is not like shooting squirrels or rabbits. They seem to have nerves that kick in when shot and start flopping/jumping around like crazy.



They run about 20 yards sideways and tip over if you hit them in or right behind the shoulder.. so I've heard. :- 

I've got a 1000 fps Winchester with a 3x9 scope on it. It will wear a squirrel or starling out at 40 yards.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Daisy PowerLine that is a great gun. 1000 fps. as I have a huge garden and the squirrels love to come for dinner. I needed at least 1000fps. 2 years ago I scored on 17 of those little rats. last year the population must have droped because I only got 7..Problem is as a kid on the farm we ate and enjoyed our squirels fried in an Iron skillet...Wife won't have me cook that sort of thing in the house. I guess I'll just have to fire up the grill next spring. Enjoy your new gun but if you live in an area where people will report you, the law here in Mo. says I can use the pellet gun as long as that which I am shooting is in season...I'm gonna have to check about the cat season
ron


----------



## lswoody (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a cat lover but I'd kill that cat too.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > head shot... better to kill it and get rid of it immediately. Leave no evidence....
> ...



I LOVE any cat that acts like a good dog - lays at your feet and shuts up.

I do have 2 cats in the house, but they don't go outside because I told Tiffany if they are going to stay inside, their claws are coming off. So, I have 2 cats with 8 clawless feet!

I also like any cat that doesn't..
1 - get on a vehicle and leave it's grimy little paw prints every where
2 - sprays
3 - meows NON STOP (which is odd because our Siamese swears he's a dog and has an IRRITATING meow and won't shut up until you feed him... kinda like my sheperd Kodiak)
4 - brings fleas into my yard
5 - think it has to get nookie at 2am when I'm finally falling asleep

Other than that, I like cats and will leave them alone. Otherwise they become target practice. And yes... if you don't get an earhole shot, they can flip about 10 times in the air that would make an olympic gymnast look like me on parallel bars


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 28, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> :LMFAO: Im a cat lover too, but Id shoot my girlfriend with a pellet gun if she jacked up my boat seats.



Words to live by.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2010)

Good for you Russ - wish more cat owners were as responsible. Cats are killers, pure and simple, the can destroy the local wildlife very quickly, especially reptiles, amphibians and birds. Any ground laying bird is especially susceptible, things like ducks, geese etc. 

Not the cats fault - it is in their genes, but until I am allowed to shoot the owners. . . . .


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I never like cats, nor do I like cat owners who let their cats roam. If I have to keep my dog on a leash, why not cat owners?

If anyone is looking for a less lethal way of getting rid of cats, I hear if you wait till winter you can find their prefered path of travel through your yard. Then I hear if you make a snare out of heavy mono, place it along the tracks and tie the end to empty beer cans, those cans will chase that cat traveling mach 2 down the alley. I also hear that cat won't come back to your yard.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 29, 2010)

pharaoh2 said:


> I never like cats, nor do I like cat owners who let their cats roam. If I have to keep my dog on a leash, why not cat owners?
> 
> If anyone is looking for a less lethal way of getting rid of cats, I hear if you wait till winter you can find their prefered path of travel through your yard. Then I hear if you make a snare out of heavy mono, place it along the tracks and tie the end to empty beer cans, those cans will chase that cat traveling mach 2 down the alley. I also hear that cat won't come back to your yard.



:LOL2: That is an awesome idea. As much as I would love to see that, a "less lethal" approach isnt really one my concerns after seeing holes in my new boat seats. 

On a good note, I got one last night. You guys werent lying about the acrobatics..


----------



## brmurray (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been outside with my lab (leash clipped on but rubberbanded under her neck, so shoot me for being a smarta$$) and low and behold up drives animal inforcement after being called about a dog not on the leash. I point out that my dog who is sound asleep doing the rabbit chasing thing does indeed have her leash on. Meanwhile neighbors big tomcat comes strolling through my yard (same neighbor who probably called animal control on me) and I demand the animal be captured as it is not tagged. 

So animal ccontrol officer begrudgingly captures cat and gives me a warning for not having control of my 9 year old sleeping lab. I point out the owner of the cat and he goes to there house. He writes them a warning and the lady tells the officer it is there outside cat as her husband is allergic to cats. This was when i was asked to leave by the officer. He comes back over to talk to me about the cat allegedly coming home pink (as in paintballs) and I told him there was kids all over the neighborhood. About that time here comes the cat into my yard again. I just chuckle as my lab is still asleep. he captures the cat a second time this time not returning it to the owner. 

Hated it for the cat but an outside cat cannot be contained to the yard like a dog. I am not a proponent of dealing with cats in this manner but when pet owners do not do their jobs then sometimes animals disappear!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 4, 2011)

brmurray said:


> I am not a proponent of dealing with cats in this manner but when pet owners do not do their jobs then sometimes animals disappear!



he he he... :-({|=


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 5, 2011)

So, back to the new air rifle. Nate, it the one you got pretty quiet? I have noted in another post that I have a special relationship with the squirrels in my neighborhood. Some are getting trap-shy so I'm thinking to up the ante. I have a clear shot from an upstairs window to where the furry little vermin are robbing the bird feeders. It seems like a leisurely hour with an air rifle and I'd be free of the problem (until a hundred others move in to take their place). I don't want to spend too much on the gun but it has to be relatively quiet and able to the job at about 15 yards.


----------



## poolie (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's my solution to any cat stupid enough to jump over the fence in my back yard  He looks viscous but that was his 5th lap around the backyard at about 35mph. We have 5 hounds and they do love cats and squirrels, but totally ignore the inside cat.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 5, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> So, back to the new air rifle. Nate, it the one you got pretty quiet? I have noted in another post that I have a special relationship with the squirrels in my neighborhood. Some are getting trap-shy so I'm thinking to up the ante. I have a clear shot from an upstairs window to where the furry little vermin are robbing the bird feeders. It seems like a leisurely hour with an air rifle and I'd be free of the problem (until a hundred others move in to take their place). I don't want to spend too much on the gun but it has to be relatively quiet and able to the job at about 15 yards.



Well it really depends on what you think is quite. Its not a 22 rifle, but its also not a red rider. I would think that you would be ok. When I shoot mine outdoors, you cant hear it indoors. I shoot mine in my little neighborhood, but then again, I live in Memphis, so its not uncommon to hear about a dozen 9mm rounds go off. 

For around $200 you can get a Gamo with a compensator/silencer that is supposed to cut the noise by over 50%. I still dont think its possible to get it as quite as an old daisy tho. I talked to the guy at Bass pro, and he told me the mechanics are all the same on the Gamos that shoot 1000/1200fps, its just that some have more bells and whistles. 

Once you get it sighted in, ithere shouldnt be no more than a couple shots when "pest control" is needed. I really dont see anyone getting pissed over a couple shots from a pellet gun. But it does take about 30 shots to get it sighted in tho.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jan 5, 2011)

The gamo whisper isn't much quiter then the big cat 1200, Shooting a heavy pellet helps alot with sound. I prefer to shoot beeman kodiak extra heavy match pellets out of my big cat. At 30 yards I am still able to keep all but a very few of my groups in under a inch. I cant say I know how well they would be for cat use. Squirrels don't stand a chance to em. I have had my big cat for a few years and killed loads of squirrels with it. The factory trigger is crap and the optics that came on mine were trash. The trigger is a easy fix however, Just take the factory adjustment screw out and place a longer one in its place and tune till you get her just right.


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a whisper for Christmas. I love it, I was like a little kid again when I tagged my first squirrel with it. Those dern squirrels took a walk on my angry side and pushed it too far. I tried to be a nice guy and lob some bb's at them with the boy's red rider, but they just wouldn't take the hint. Funny, I hardly see them anymore now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jan 6, 2011)

I too gave myself a whisper for chirstmas two years ago but have since loaned it long term to my father. Just wait Angry Bob, Your back yard will soon change for the worse or better depending on how you look at it. Once you kill all the suckers out for a while food stocks for the things will build up and next thing you know you have twice as many. And they are like zombies, it starts with one or two and by end of summer they will be coming in hordes. I love squirrels, there fun to shoot and tasty.


----------

